# Lost my eldest Chinese



## sk8erkho (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, she held out far longer than I expected. After that last molt which left her wings all fuzzy and what not, she would fall at times from the top of the tank or especiallly when chasing down her food. Then it got to the point where she'd only grab at it if it did not run much or just was stupid enough to just sit there while she set up the grab. Then I'd take her out and let her hang out all day in the window. So, last night I went to let her out for a while and she was really weak and not really able to hold her self up at first. After I helped her up to the window she grabbed on and stayed in that same spot the entire time when usually she'd crawl to the top of the ceiling and just hang there looking at the cars and kid and stuff. Well, this morning I found her on her back. I helped her up and she had very little movement just the hind legs. She slowly died and that was it. It seemed she would haave atleast had one more molt left as the mother was far larger that she was. But, I really think after the molt that took a lot out of her. Anyway, just wanted to tell you guys she was the only one so far that made it into adult hood successfullly after the salvage of the ooths from the trash incident. THere are still 9 left which are around L3-4 now and still have a ways yet to go so hopefully I'm doing something right and their molts will be successful ones!!! :wink:

Cheers!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, I guess she died of natural causes so you can't really ask for anything better. I hope the rest are doing well!


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2007)

It happens. Not saying it had anything to do with her death but in my opinion it's not good to handle them often.


----------

